
The coal industry is sick – and it's terminal - JumpCrisscross
https://www.axios.com/draft-coal-stuff-2293205721.html?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter_axiosam
======
madengr
Sure, but isn't 1/3 of coal mined in the US for non-energy use? A huge amount
of chemicals are derived from coal.

~~~
rm_-rf_slash
I don't know about that 1/3 figure but I do know it's getting easier and
easier to produce complex hydrocarbons through organic processes like
genetically engineered algae. The costs may be high now but for some high-
margin products such as cosmetics, algae hydrocarbons are already profitable.

And this is something that could conceivably work anywhere, without having to
buy a mountain and several tons of mining equipment first.

